# Circuito para guiño moto/auto



## NovaKsc (Dic 7, 2010)

Bueno, la verdad es que estube buscando bastante y no encontre ningun circuito para hacer guiños para moto/auto. Intente hacer el cto con un 555 y un rele pero como mucho no entiendo no me salio 

Lo que necesitaria es algun circuito para hacer los guiños, no hace falta balizas solo guiños.
Lo antes posbible si puede ser porque lo necesito urgente y deje todo a ultimo momento 

gracias

PD: en la moto tengo una bateria de 12v y quiero poner como guiño 2 leds de 10mm de alta luminosidad por cada guiño.


----------



## NovaKsc (Dic 8, 2010)

nadie sabe como? :S


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola.

Cuando dices guiños, quieres decir que las luces parpadean.

Pones los LEDs en serie con su resistencia limitadora.
Asume un Vcc=15V (no 12V) en el cálculo.
Vled = voltaje del LED (depende del color del LED)
Iled = corriente del LED 0.02A típica (0.025A máx).
Rled= resitencia limitadora.
Vcesat= voltaje de saturación del transistor (Vcesat=0 para facilitar el cálculo)
Rled= (Vcc-nVled-Vcesat) / Iled
n= el número de LEDs en serie 

Rled= (15V - nVled) / 0.025A 
Vled=3.2V LED blanco o azul
Vled=1.9V Led rojo.

Usa el 555 para excitar un transistor (B54X, X=7,8,9)
La resistencia de base de 1K
Colocas los LEDs en serie en el colector del tranasistor, el emisor a tierra, la base está conectada a la resistencia de 1K, que sale de la pata 3 del 555.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 27, 2011)

buenas, yo hice un circuito oscilador con el 555 y con él manejo un transistor mosfet IRF540 que por el datasheet es capaz de drenar hasta 20A 100V, con un máximo de potencia disipada en unos 75W

la cosa es la siguiente...en mi moto solo debe encender 2 foquitos de creo 5W cada uno, más el led que parpadea en el tablero de la moto...

supongamos unos 15Watt exagerando...y encima en corte-saturación a una frecuencia de 2Hz....sin embargo el transistor calienta muchisimo...

a que se debe?

la resistencia en el drain del transistor es de 220Ohms...deberia reducirla a 10Ohms??

puede que no esté trabajando en corte-saturación?


----------

